# things you cant go cheap on



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

so i recently moved, and after about a month, i am again becoming acquainted with some realities of buying stuff around the house, and whether or not its worth buying the good stuff or the cheap (dollar store) stuff. 
im not a frugal person, i just dont see spending money to get the name brand stuff, but over the years, i have learned that there is some things you cant go cheap on. 
for example, last night i did a whole bunch of dishes, and i had gotten the cheap dish detergent. which resulted in using about 4x as much to do dishes as i would have if i just got a good name brand.
other things that i have learned not to be cheap about:
tin foil
sponges (for dishes)
trash bags.

but things you can be cheap with:
sponges (keeping a few around for one or two time uses like cleaning the bathroom)
sandwhich bags
peanut butter.
glass cleaner
toilet paper 
paper towels

anyone know what im talking about?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

beer, its cheap enough to get the good stuff so theres no reason for natty


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

i agree with everything you put there. and here's some more:

Cant be cheap with around the house: (at least for me)

* the Missus
* piranha meds
* fish pellets
* laundry detergent
* body lotion
* socks
* underwear
* toothpaste
* hairbrush
* drinking glasses
* some cookware

Things you can go cheap on:

* table utensils
* tile cleaner
* trash bags
* indoor trash cans/bins
* sofa covers
* PS2 games
* Nintendo DS games
* alarm clock
* pens
* salt 
* pepper
* ice cream


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

fish pellets and socks i have totally had experiences with trying to go cheap haha.
i got these hikari something pellets because they were bigger than the normal bio gold.... and my fish hated them (except for my rhom) and they made the tank smell so bad...
and socks, once i was in a pinch, i had no clean socks, and i needed them in a hurry, so i flip flopped it to the dollar store, and got a few pairs of socks there ..... man, those were the worst socks ever. 
normal socks arent even that expensive though, but definately never getting dollar store socks again. all of my kitchen gear, i actually spent a bunch of money on, over the last 3 years, but if i were to lose it all for some reason, id probably go cheap.....
but with things like pasta forks, and spatulas, and bigger utensils, i always go to the dollar store.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Nick G said:


> fish pellets and socks i have totally had experiences with trying to go cheap haha.
> i got these hikari something pellets because they were bigger than the normal bio gold.... and my fish hated them (except for my rhom) and they made the tank smell so bad...
> and socks, once i was in a pinch, i had no clean socks, and i needed them in a hurry, so i flip flopped it to the dollar store, and got a few pairs of socks there ..... man, those were the worst socks ever.
> normal socks arent even that expensive though, but definately never getting dollar store socks again. all of my kitchen gear, i actually spent a bunch of money on, over the last 3 years, but if i were to lose it all for some reason, id probably go cheap.....
> but with things like pasta forks, and spatulas, and bigger utensils, i always go to the dollar store.


lol. yea, i once tried out some generic fish pellets and i ended up throwing it out and getting some Hikari Bio Gold. Socks are the worst since it seems my feet will slip out of them no matter how good the shoes are. and its just a crappy feeling walking around - its a sort of rough, sandpaper, feeling while at the same time being slippery - its weird.....

spatulas and stuff dollar store varitety is fine with me too. its the cook pots and pans im fussy about. lol.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

There's an article on AOL where they talk about dollar store non-bargains...poisoned toothpaste and the like.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

KrBjostad said:


> beer, its cheap enough to get the good stuff so theres no reason for natty


Cheap beers are tasteless..... They're only good to get drunk !
For the pleasure of enjoying a good cold beer, better spend a few extra bucks ! Same goes with wine !


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Moondemon said:


> beer, its cheap enough to get the good stuff so theres no reason for natty


Cheap beers are tasteless..... They're only good to get drunk !
For the pleasure of enjoying a good cold beer, better spend a few extra bucks ! Same goes with wine !
[/quote]
agreed. if im playing a drinking game, i go for something cheap and light because it doesnt fill me up, but i always have yuengling in hand. 
beerpong with yuengling or something else good is a bad idea because i get so full so fast. 
beerpong with keystone, i can play all night.

but if im watching a (sports) game, or know im not playing (drinking) games, i just get yuengling.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Cheese! I cannot eat cheap ass cheese.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

I really don't like cheaping out on plan tickets:


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Personally, I think it's a bad idea to cheap out on pistols. Especially if it's your carry gun.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

Doktordet said:


> Things you can go cheap on:
> 
> * Nintendo DS games


get a m3 ds real adapter and a 2 gig micro sd. I have about 30 games (including 3 final fantasies) and 4 different themes on my ds

They're about 70 buck w/shipping if you get the gba expansion (so you can play all the gba games too) but its well worth it for all the free downloads


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

things you can go cheap on: bottled water...and by going cheap I mean filling it up out of the sink


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Scrappy said:


> Personally, I think it's a bad idea to cheap out on pistols. Especially if it's your carry gun.


i can relate to that, because.... water pistols from the dollar store always have problems with the suction pumps, and filling them with beer is completely out of the question, it will be stuck shut afterwards.... but get a nice super soaker, it will last all summer.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Cant go cheap on condoms


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

It may not be worth getting some of the freeware that is available for download that often has spyware in it where you conveniently get a popup window from a virus software vendor to clean your machine for 45 bucks.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

dish washing soap - the cheap stuff is too watered down
toilet paper - you might think 1 ply is cheaper and smarter, but you end up using twice as much when you wipe your ass.
air freshener - if you want it to last then buy the good sh*t. the cheap stuff at the 99 cent store doesn't last and doesn't even really smell good to be honest.

another thing is, i never buy food from the 99cent store, not even candy. some of the stuff expires the same week, some of it isn't good quality, some of it is just plain bad. i mean, there's a reason it's at the dollar store rather than say, ralph's.

i never go cheap on meats, juices and beverages. and after having spent about $100 on a pair of sun glasses, i won't go back to wearing gas station sun glasses anymore. the difference is pretty obvious to me. also, electronics i tend to not go cheap with. if it's cheap chances are that it's poorly made.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Prostitutes and porn


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

hyphen said:


> dish washing soap - the cheap stuff is too watered down
> toilet paper - you might think 1 ply is cheaper and smarter, but you end up using twice as much when you wipe your ass.
> air freshener - if you want it to last then buy the good sh*t. the cheap stuff at the 99 cent store doesn't last and doesn't even really smell good to be honest.
> 
> ...


yeah food i always spend on, sunglasses though, i just dont wear them unless im driving, and i have a shitty pair that gets the job done. 
toilet paper, i agree, you do use twice as much, but when you can get 4 rolls for a dollar, and its decently soft, then whatever. and air freshener, i totally agree, its something that i spend on... although, i rarely buy air freshener anyway, because i have a different "incense" that makes my whole place smell awesome, but it costs a bunch.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Nick G said:


> dish washing soap - the cheap stuff is too watered down
> toilet paper - you might think 1 ply is cheaper and smarter, but you end up using twice as much when you wipe your ass.
> air freshener - if you want it to last then buy the good sh*t. the cheap stuff at the 99 cent store doesn't last and doesn't even really smell good to be honest.
> 
> ...


yeah food i always spend on, sunglasses though, i just dont wear them unless im driving, and i have a shitty pair that gets the job done. 
toilet paper, i agree, you do use twice as much, but when you can get 4 rolls for a dollar, and its decently soft, then whatever. and air freshener, i totally agree, its something that i spend on... although, i rarely buy air freshener anyway,* because i have a different "incense" that makes my whole place smell awesome, but it costs a bunch.*
[/quote]

Yeah, when IS the last time that a dime bag went for a tenth of a dollar?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> dish washing soap - the cheap stuff is too watered down
> toilet paper - you might think 1 ply is cheaper and smarter, but you end up using twice as much when you wipe your ass.
> air freshener - if you want it to last then buy the good sh*t. the cheap stuff at the 99 cent store doesn't last and doesn't even really smell good to be honest.
> 
> ...


yeah food i always spend on, sunglasses though, i just dont wear them unless im driving, and i have a shitty pair that gets the job done. 
toilet paper, i agree, you do use twice as much, but when you can get 4 rolls for a dollar, and its decently soft, then whatever. and air freshener, i totally agree, its something that i spend on... although, i rarely buy air freshener anyway,* because i have a different "incense" that makes my whole place smell awesome, but it costs a bunch.*
[/quote]

Yeah, when IS the last time that a dime bag went for a tenth of a dollar?
[/quote]
i have no idea. 
but id be much richer if that was the case.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd also recommend against trying to get term papers on the cheap. Hardly anyone gives them away...and, if somebody does, I probably wouldn't recommend using it because they have no idea what it's worth.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

ball hitches! wouldn't even be bad if you weren't using a cheap safety chain. to bad the guy didnt go cheap on the boat


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

pizza rolls. if its not tostinos GTFO!

pre packaged lunch meats. if it aint deli, GTFO

tools

if you ever used a cheap independent companies tool and then used a snap on or matco...youll know what i mean.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> *pizza rolls. if its not tostinos GTFO!*
> 
> pre packaged lunch meats. if it aint deli, GTFO
> 
> ...


FTfuckingW!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

KrBjostad said:


> pizza rolls. if its not tostinos GTFO!
> 
> pre packaged lunch meats. if it aint deli, GTFO
> 
> ...


hell yeah.. nothing worse then using a cehap flex wrench and messing up a nut and turning a ten minute job into a two hour one because you were to cheap to spring for tools that could last a life time.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^sailors

again, another reason yuengling beer is great... because its 5-6$ a six pack, 10 bucks for 12, and like 17-20 for a case. and its delicious as well.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Nick G said:


> ^^sailors
> 
> again, another reason yuengling beer is great... because its 5-6$ a six pack, 10 bucks for 12, and like 17-20 for a case. and its delicious as well.


yeah yuengling is a great middle of the road brew but a little on the filling side.

whe we did the pfury fishing trip a year or two ago baked put down like a case of it, very impressive.

other things you can go cheap on:

bass pro shop fishing poles
generic bucktails
pickling lime instead of klakwasser for reef tank calcium supplimentation. 
tires rated for less then 120mph

cant go cheap on:

fishing reels 
fishing line
reef tank test kits 
skimmer


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

SUNGLASSES!!!

Shampoo
Toothpaste
brakes
Shoes


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Two things I totally dissagree with are TP and socks. Nothing worse then crappy toilet paper....and socks....cheap socks have thick seams which make them very uncomfortable. There is such a huge difference in a quality pair of sunglass's then crap ones.

Also...cant go cheap on my watch....or my golf equipment.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

+1 on the sunglasses. ive tried cheapo gas station glasses and every time, I swear, I got a bad headache. Its probably because of the crap lenses that they use. I dont have eye problems and have 20/20 vision. but for some reason, whenever i use cheap ones, i get a nagging headache and also get nauseous. I have a 5 year old Oakley wrap arounds and its paid its price over 3x slready.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

meat

dog food

hemroid creams


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

I disagree about a no go on cheap beer...nothing like a 30 pack of stones to motivate you to play a good game of beer pong


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

never substitute a cheap cut of steak for a good one. the money you spend is so worth it


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

good call on the meat.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Cant go cheap on condoms


Nor can you go cheap on hookers...

...these go hand in hand.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

work boots

anyone who works in a labor intensive job knows the quality of a good pair of boots


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Toothpaste,toilet paper,Tooth picks,Coffee,Tooth brush,paper clips,shoes,meat,Barbeque,Paper plates and other paper products,Tweezers,Hair trimmers...

This list could get quite long.....I'll stop with them though-

Oh and 1 more though-No damn cheap gas.....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

snowboarding gear


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

can't go cheap on
________________
motorcycle parts and riding gear
shoes/work boots
socks
flashlights
knives
tp
pots/pans
routers
computers
cameras
some food
slaves

can go cheap on
_______________
fireworks
office supplies
belts
video games
clothes
stuff


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Tools: I'd rather spend more money and buy one that will probably last a lifetime than to get a cheapo that will break after using it only a couple of times.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i dont usually buy cheap anything. well i buy ugly stick fishing rods, but i think that might be it.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

JAC said:


> Tools: I'd rather spend more money and buy one that will probably last a lifetime than to get a cheapo that will break after using it only a couple of times.











agreed


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

agreed. tools are definately something you dont go cheap on. i hate having a tool that i am afraid of breaking.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well to anyone who was torquing a cheap socket and had it snap and got a case of the bloody knuckles knows what we're talking about


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

computer parts


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> well to anyone who was torquing a cheap socket and had it snap and got a case of the bloody knuckles knows what we're talking about


yeah.. i have definitely done that. it isnt fun. i hate stripped/rusted screws.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

get the grab-it
ever see those infomercials? lol


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> well to anyone who was torquing a cheap socket and had it snap and got a case of the bloody knuckles knows what we're talking about


fuckin socket wrench broke on me today, taking a huge chunk out of my knuckle


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

nismo driver said:


> beer, its cheap enough to get the good stuff so theres no reason for natty


totally disagree, the price of beer has gone up abut 30 percent in the last two years, its like 7-8 bucs for most good six packs, close to 30 formost cases unless you come across a sale and natty is virtually the same as bud light and gets the job done, natty wins (except pocono bewery that is good and cheap but hard to find in jersey)

you also cant cheap out on plastic wrap the cheap stuff doesnt stretch or cling right and the cutter on the boxes of the cheap stuff are terrible.

TP gotta get the good stuff
[/quote]

Good thing about kansas, everythings cheap, if bud's on sale, a 30 pk is 15$, 20$ otherwise, once my homegirl Fred stars getting her discount (she just got on at the local liq) it'll be 11.82


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Well, My wife to be just had her bridal shower so now we have a lot of genuine GOOD STUFF and all the cheap misc. crap I collected can be given away to people who need it...

Frankly I dont cheap on ANYTHING!!

TP, good stuff

BEER and BOOZE eh.. mid to high grade stuff

Meat... Her father is a butcher, and her Ma manages a Deli, we always have THE BEST!!!

YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR, and I don't throw my money away of crap when for a little more I get the quality I expect for my hard earned money...


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I dont go cheap on:
Guns
Ammo
Good steak
Electronics
Gambling
My Dogs

I do go cheap on:
Women
Broads
Whores
Booze of course! I dont get why most people buy expensive sh*t? I'm not taste testing, I'm getting drunk. I'll deal with liquor shits the next day.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

WEED i could never go cheep on it,,

o and pretty women i want to bang" cant go cheep on them ether "


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

can't go cheap on:
condoms

things you can go cheap on:
metal coat hangers


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

maybe i just haven't been single for a while, but can you even get cheap condoms?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I've learned over time that going cheap on most anything just means headaches and I generally try not to. HOWEVER. There is a big difference between 'going cheap' and getting things on sale. I don't like paying full price on most things and honestly rarely do with all the sales that there are every single week.

I rarely if ever shop at dollar stores. I don't need lead poisoning or what have you from the cheapest of the cheap and counterfeit Made-in-China products out there. I find myself going into dollar stores once every two or three months and always walk out empty handed. It's just not worth it imo.

Sales are the way to go. And with websites on the net now that publish local flyers for different areas it's so easy to find them. But if it's an amazing sale call ahead to make sure they have stock so you don't show up for nothing... And using coupons can save a lot too. I have a friend who clips coupons and in a given month she saves over $100 on food, toiletries and other items.

You can also often get free samples of stuff online for different products. So that's not a bad idea either to see if the products are worth buying at all.

Bottom line is good budgeting and making proper choices will be the catalyst on if you can afford to have the good stuff or if you'll be a dollar store regular.

Just remember the good ol' saying... If it's too good to be true, it probably is. This goes for prices as well.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> can't go cheap on:
> condoms
> 
> things you can go cheap on:
> metal coat hangers


odd you put those two together lol


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Boobah said:


> can't go cheap on:
> condoms
> 
> things you can go cheap on:
> metal coat hangers


odd you put those two together lol
[/quote]

Someone catches on, Nick G didn't though.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

gvrayman said:


> can't go cheap on
> ________________
> motorcycle parts and riding gear
> shoes/work boots
> ...


nonono dude, never go cheap on fireworks. there are two types of fireworks...ones that work, and are fairly inexpensive, and ones that dont work and are cheap. spring for the name brands, trust me, im a pyro. brothers, world class, golden bear, great grizzly, lidu...etc are good...shogun and other generic brands are sh*t!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

gvrayman said:


> can't go cheap on
> ________________
> motorcycle parts and riding gear


actually, there was an independent study that showed that some of the cheaper $100 helmets performed just as well, or better than "top-of-the-line" helmets like arai and shoei. also, you can get great name brand, slightly used gear for cheap at places like newenough.com.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> can't go cheap on:
> condoms
> 
> things you can go cheap on:
> metal coat hangers


odd you put those two together lol
[/quote]

Someone catches on, Nick G didn't though.
[/quote]
yeah that one went over my head initially haha.
9 oclock monday morning is my quickest time mentally.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> can't go cheap on:
> condoms
> 
> things you can go cheap on:
> metal coat hangers


odd you put those two together lol
[/quote]

Someone catches on, Nick G didn't though.
[/quote]

I did, but I just didn't know WHAT to say. Still don't. So here I am, saying nothing.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

boob jobs
tattoos

on the moto gear, icon is actually made by hjc.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> can't go cheap on:
> condoms
> 
> things you can go cheap on:
> metal coat hangers


odd you put those two together lol
[/quote]

Someone catches on, Nick G didn't though.
[/quote]

I did, but I just didn't know WHAT to say. Still don't. So here I am, saying nothing.
[/quote]


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^you love those Jifs this morning dont you?
i think thats the third one i saw hahaha.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

toilet paper...nothing like wiping your ass and breaking through


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nick G said:


> ^^you love those *Jifs* this morning dont you?
> i think thats the third one i saw hahaha.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> ^^you love those *Jifs* this morning dont you?
> i think thats the third one i saw hahaha.



View attachment 171536

[/quote]

Choosy moms choose them 2-1 over gaypegs.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

hey at least my typos don't involve swallowing my own seed.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nick G said:


> hey i love to swallow my own seed.


sick man, just sick.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

hahhaha








my seed is free.
except to fat chicks.
they gotta pay.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nick G said:


> hahhaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

where they hell do u find these? hahahaha


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nick G said:


> where they hell do u find these? hahahaha


mainly honda-tech, mensalamanac, and 4chan


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

never heard of 4chan before, seems pretty cool. gotta check it out when i get home


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nick G said:


> never heard of 4chan before, seems pretty cool. gotta check it out when i get home


only check out 4chan at home, it is not work safe!!!!!!!

theres plenty of pedobear there too
http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhdB43imYx6Mfe3763


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^^^ yeah i almost found that out the hard way haha.
pretty cool site though


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

cant go cheap on: rubber sex dolls.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Doktordet said:


> cant go cheap on: rubber sex dolls.










that is just sad


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

dont cheap out on hookers either .....

Please


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

apparently after opening mail i also cant go cheap on bills....


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

lol no that doesnt work well


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

you sig sucks and its too big bobme.

back on topic now..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i can't go cheap on clothes because i like stuff that looks good and lasts a long time, toilet paper because i had far too much cheap shitty toilet paper in prison (although the paper that the rolls came wrapped in worked great for rolling cigarettes), meat because i have a great butcher that made me appreciate the difference between grocery store meat and that purchased from someone who really knows what they're doing, ketchup because i don't think anything really compares to heinz, watches because they last forever and look damn good if you're willing to pay for it, fishing gear because i use the hell out of it and i'm not willing to lose a trophy fish because i tried to save a few bucks on cheap stuff, tools because i'd rather spend the extra loot on something that will last me forever rather than saving on stuff that i'll have to buy over and over again because the quality is crap.

i have plenty more, but i'll save it for later.....


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of toilet paper honestly. I think its gross.

huggies flushable wipes FTW







so fresh and so clean


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

KrBjostad said:


> I'm not a big fan of toilet paper honestly. I think its gross.
> 
> huggies flushable wipes FTW
> 
> ...


there was a time when i thought old newspapers were the bomb in this department...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

im about to find out if the stuff to treat planters warts you can go cheap on. 
10 bucks for name brand, 3 for the store brand.
same ingredients
i got the store brand


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

KrBjostad said:


> I'm not a big fan of toilet paper honestly. I think its gross.
> 
> huggies flushable wipes FTW
> 
> ...










wimp

back i the old days they used oak leaves......


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

every time we go fishing my boy wears two pairs of socks. 
you can use your imagination for that one.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

uh .............. no thanks


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> you sig sucks and its too big bobme.
> 
> back on topic now..


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

cueball said:


> I'm not a big fan of toilet paper honestly. I think its gross.
> 
> huggies flushable wipes FTW
> 
> ...










wimp

back i the old days they used oak leaves......
[/quote]

before that they used their hand. i watched an entire documentary on the History channel about toilet paper.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

we dont have oak around here. would elm work?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

my piercing would enjoy neither Elm or Oak.

the only wood they enjoy is Ryan (my bf)

other than that its nice clean sanitary wet wipes for ultimate freshness


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

watermonst3rs said:


> I'm not a big fan of toilet paper honestly. I think its gross.
> 
> huggies flushable wipes FTW
> 
> ...










wimp

back i the old days they used oak leaves......
[/quote]

before that they used their hand. i watched an entire documentary on the History channel about toilet paper.
[/quote]

ah...nothing like getting hands-on experience.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

toilet paper and orange juice. Tropicana or nothing!!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

KrBjostad said:


> *my piercing would enjoy neither Elm or Oak.
> *
> the only wood they enjoy is Ryan (my bf)
> 
> other than that its nice clean sanitary wet wipes for ultimate freshness


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> I'm not a big fan of toilet paper honestly. I think its gross.
> 
> huggies flushable wipes FTW
> 
> ...










wimp

back i the old days they used oak leaves......
[/quote]

before that they used their hand. i watched an entire documentary on the History channel about toilet paper.
[/quote]

Oh yea? the Romans carried a sponge they used over and over again.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

imo anything you put in you mouth or skin and ofc foods. 
i never by cheap clothes.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Condoms. Thanks a lot f*cking Durabrand.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Turbochargers, SMICs, suspension or C/Os


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

never go cheap on sushi.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> never go cheap on sushi.











absolutely agree. also, never get sushi on monday. if a place is open on monday, its not a good sushi place. (so sayeth anthony bourdains book)

cant believe this thread is still around.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

^why?

Never go cheap on shoes/boots. Anything cheap may and will fall apart earlier than expected.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

DannyBoy17 said:


> ^why?
> 
> Never go cheap on shoes/boots. Anything cheap may and will fall apart earlier than expected.


apparently fish comes in on tuesday. by monday, its all gone and or almost a week old and the good places wont serve it.

(disclaimer: thats just what I read in Anthony Bourdains Kitchen Confidential book.)


----------

